# Algae-eating larvae



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone ever had these critters in your tank? Worms maybe half an inch at the longest, that eventually become tiny green flying insects. They got rid of all my brush algae.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

No idea what you mean. Maybe a photo?


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry I don't have any in my tank at the moment. And I didn't have the forethought to take any pics.

I had them a few months ago. Actually, I think they were no more than a quarter inch in length. What the worms did was burrow underneath the algae (or eating it along the way) and form a tunnel casing. Every so often I could see a worm emerge and pick around the opening, coming out further and further to eat the algae around them, but always having one end anchored to the safety of their tunnel. Whenever they sensed danger they would immediately dart back inside. The tunnels looked to be the size of neon poop lol. Tunnels usually were longer on tank wall than on plant leaves. Guess the ones on leaves were broken-up paths. Sometimes a worm would end up in the water column. Either spooked out of their place or perhaps swimming to another area to find more algae to eat. They were white and swam in an erratic "s" pattern. Some never made it and provided a treat for my fish. When the worms matured and came to the surface to emerge as the flying insects, some were trapped in. Another tasty treat for the fish. But a lot made it out because I leave my eclipse lip open at all times. I found a lot of their dead bodies by the base of my desk lamp. They were not even 1/16" long, with greenish bodies. You can imagine I was quite devastated by this infestation as their tunnels were all over my plants, rocks and back wall. I thought it would be a neverending cycle of worms in my tank and these insects all over my room! I thought that I would have to tear down my tank and start all over. But in hindsight, I guess they were a blessing in disguise. Ate all the algae and left plants so clean and brand-new looking! Actually, they left the surfaces dirty...their tunnels all over and surfaces looking dusty. But this was easily removed by gently rubbing them off. Of course, since it was on everything it seemed like a daunting task. I just left it alone and their mess just disintegrated on its own. Once the algae disappeared, so did the worms. So i guess all they eat is algae. Pure speculation, of course. I did see a couple of worms with the tale-tell characteristics recently, but they were unlucky and became fish snacks. And I introduced a trio of otos and some shrimps since, so it may be harder for them to survive in the tank now.

The algae has come back. Not as bad as before. But enought to bother me a little. I kinda wish I could reintroduce the worms to my tanks!


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like caddisflys maybe?


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

No, I'm pretty certain they aren't caddisflies. Nowhere near as big and scary lol.


----------

